# old school pic



## tp.wannabe.s3 (May 21, 2010)




----------



## RedLineRob (Feb 8, 2009)

wow is this when you actualy washed you car ?


----------



## RedLineRob (Feb 8, 2009)

let me add to soem old school pics

well about two years old, bone stock


----------



## drew138 (Dec 3, 2006)

tp.wannabe.s3 said:


>



dude, you seriously need a s3 front, s3 skirts, painted calipers and better center caps.


----------



## tiptronic (Apr 18, 1999)

*I guess this is turning into Then and Now*

Old School Pic? Hey i want to play! Here's mine then 









Not much different now :laugh:


----------



## RedLineRob (Feb 8, 2009)

look what you started now TP


----------



## Tcardio (Mar 19, 2009)

drew138 said:


> dude, you seriously need a s3 front, s3 skirts, painted calipers and better center caps.


Dude, You on a roll today! Bwahahahahahahahaha. Go Asians!!


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

Mine


----------



## terje_77 (Dec 19, 2005)

Here's the oldest pic I could find.


----------



## Gryphon001 (Apr 25, 2008)

I wanna play too...

This was taken the day I picked her up from the dealership...


----------



## Uber-A3 (Feb 23, 2002)

Stock with paper plates


----------



## tp. (Nov 12, 2009)

hahah post more pics


----------



## skotti (Sep 27, 2005)

*We need a 'Before-After' Thread!*

Before:









After (so far) - crappy cell phone pic:


----------



## NY_Avant (Jan 10, 2009)

Before










After










Before










After


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

^^^ what, don't want to show the black one?


----------



## terje_77 (Dec 19, 2005)

Uber-A3 said:


> Stock with paper plates


Good way to break it in!


----------



## NY_Avant (Jan 10, 2009)

krazyboi said:


> ^^^ what, don't want to show the black one?


closest before pic










After


----------



## RedLineRob (Feb 8, 2009)

Uber-A3 said:


> Stock with paper plates


hahha nice racing it right out of the lot


----------



## grubble (Oct 28, 2007)

One for Scott.


----------



## tdotA3mike (Feb 5, 2009)

Then: 









Now:


----------



## ODY (Jun 26, 2008)

Day I picked up from Dealership: 










Now:


----------



## VR6 NRG (Apr 23, 1999)

oh me too me too 

May 2005.. 









October 30th 2005 at SEMA.. 









and now the current..


----------



## tiptronic (Apr 18, 1999)

VR6 NRG said:


> oh me too me too
> 
> October 30th 2005 at SEMA..
> 
> ...


 I still WANT that rear spoiler!!! I know some may not like, but I want the rear wing that would 
mimic that of the good'ol Audi 90 coupe- but of course smaller, not so much like the actual thing like below..


----------



## rick89 (Dec 2, 2008)

then 











now


----------



## SprintA3 (Jan 11, 2007)

My car photos before and after are very comparable to Jennifer Aniston in the 90s and today. There was something beautiful underneath, but trends of the time ruined the true potential. 

First is the 90's "Friends Mullet" SprintA3 post processing. 










And now is the more mature "Looking good even at 40" post processing.


----------



## tiptronic (Apr 18, 1999)

^^^ your car just looks good then and now - period! :thumbup:


----------



## SprintA3 (Jan 11, 2007)

The car looked good stock, but the photo editing was ridiculous. It looks like a silkscreen print.


----------



## 2006_A3_2.0T (Jan 11, 2013)

here's mine! del baul de los recuerdos


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

2006_A3_2.0T said:


> here's mine! del baul de los recuerdos


Bumped from the dead holy.... And should be a before and after... 

Sent from my Igloo


----------



## 2006_A3_2.0T (Jan 11, 2013)

:thumbup:

does it counts a "between times" pic? lol










after pic:


----------

